# Revolution Dosage and Application



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

So what I thought were scabs from fighting turned out to be scabs from mites, which explains the awful scratching the rats have been doing (I originally blamed dry skin). Many thanks to Daddy Rat for mentioning mites to me.

Anyways, found a place to buy revolution, and I was wondering which package (I am assuming the puppy/kitten formula for pets up to 5 pounds) to buy, and how much I should apply. Also, where should I apply it that the ratties won't be able to lick it off? 

I don't know their exact weights as I don't have a sensitive enough scale to weigh them, but Isaac is around 2 pounds and Styles weighs a bit less. They're both just over 6 months old. 

And, until the Revolution arrives, will mite-baths help alleviate some of the itching? I have some dog skin-parasite shampoo for sensitive skin, so I figure it's plenty safe for the ratties.

Many thanks,
Arik and the boys


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Use olive oil baths for relief. 

Revolution should be applied behind their shoulder blades where they can't lick. Three drops per rat from the puppy kitten bottle (use petsofoz, you only need one tube). Hold them for five minutes to let it dry and that's it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Three drops should be ok if they are very large rats, but normally we just do 1 drop each  Make sure to keep them separate for a few minutes so they don't groom it off each other.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

what do I use for mites in the uk? and where could I get it from?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

aimleigh said:


> what do I use for mites in the uk? and where could I get it from?


I think you can get revolution from petshed.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I ordered some revolution from Petshed, just have to wait for it to ship all the way from Australia...

Why does olive oil help? And won't it leave them, well, greasy?

Thanks for the dosage info! Styles might be hard to hold while he dries because his neck is all scabbed up and sore, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It will make them greasy and could give diarrhea if you use too much. 

The oil kills mites, but generally is a headache and chance game if used as a treatment. Instead, it'll provide relief. Olive oil is also good for itchy skin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> I think you can get revolution from petshed.comSent from Petguide.com Free App


ah lovely thanks


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I did a drop on my adults and split a drop with a q-tip for the babies. I find parting the hair by their shoulder blades is the best place (right between is what I aim for); they cannot wipe it off with little feet, or turn around and lick it off. Be sure to get it right on the skin, or as best as you can. A drop cleared mine right up, but if it is not showing any change within a week or two, I would reapply with two each. As mentioned, wait for it to dry before letting them groom each other. I did it right before breakfast, so they were distracted by food and not cleaning up which gave it plenty of time to soak in.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

*Question about mites: *How can you be sure they had mites? I heard you can't see them and that the eggs are difficult to spot as well.. 

Algae doesn't have any scabs, but she scratches often - she'll be in the middle of doing something and then abruptly stop to scratch all over (her back, behind the ears, her face, her snout, her under arms, her stomach).. 

It also looks like something's biting her, as she startles sometimes and whips around to chew at her fur.. I mean, it looks to me like she's trying to catch a bug or whatever it was that might've interrupted her/made her jump.

Vet said to stop ivermectin because she doesn't have mites, when I asked about drug interactions.. (He didn't handle her much, though, and I'm curious as to how he came to that conclusion). It can't be a bacterial skin infection, as she's on antibiotics for a respiratory infection..


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mites cannot be seen and rarely can be tested for - skin tests are almost always negative. 

However, scabs around the rats ears and neck are the smoking gun. It's possible only one rat will show symptoms, so symptoms can be nonexistent at times. If one rt has them, all yours do. 

Treatment with ivermectin should only be three times in one month, and I never recommend any ivermectin that isn't the small pet kind - horse is a no go IMO. Some mites can be resistant so you'll need to stop treatment if no improvement and try revolution. It's three drop one time and you're done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a footnote here... some rats are allergic to ivermectin and it can cause them serious illness. And some of the home remedies do actually work, to one degree or another. Mite sprays are generally useless. But I've been told that flea powder might work... not that I've tried it...

The real truth is that Revolution works... in about a week your rats are cured. One dose, no muss - no fuss and your rats don't get sick from it. One good drop on the skin, but it's hard to overdose. I used one drop on mice too and they were only a fraction of a rats size and they didn't have any adverse reactions.

The Revolution protects your rats for a month. As they free range about their cage and your home they attract any mites that may have fallen off. Once the mites bite your rats, they die... your rats actually become mite vacuum cleaners. They clean as they go.

I think it's really good to know your options, and some folks will always continue to use what has worked for them in the past, but for new rat owners the best choice is Revolution. Its safe, its easy, its cheap and it works and it prevents reinfestation and cleans your cage and your home.

Life just doesn't get better than that.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

*Rat Daddy: *LOOOL! Sounds like an ad for Revolution. Still, it worked. I'll consider purchasing Revolution after Algae's off her abs XD


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

The scabs are getting worse and now they're both feeling quite miserable (might have something to do with the warm temperatures), and Isaac has started to get scabs from itching, too. 

I'll try the olive oil to see if it helps them feel just a bit better while we wait for the Revolution to come. It should be here in 4-10 days...which also means the boys can't go into their new cage for a while. Or can they?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They can. 

Try a dawn bath, as well.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Alrighty, thank you!

Ugh, 6 hours I was gone and now Isaac's throat is scabby, too! The Revolution only just shipped today...looks like I'll be needing to oil some rats tomorrow!

Dawn? As in dawn dish soap or..?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep, like the dish soap. It can kill off most the mites (like olive oil can, in a prolonged headachy way) and the olive oil can provide relief. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for the help! Tried the olive oil yesterday, and while the boys weren't too please (Isaac licked my chin like he does to tell me he doesn't like it, Styles thought it was great to lick off of my hands until he realized I was putting the stuff on him, hehe), but they're both feeling a bit more perky this morning. 

I'll try the dawn-bath this weekend. Won't be fun for anyone, but if it makes them feel better then I don't care. 

Thanks, again! My boys and I owe you!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Holy Smokes, Revolution is expensive x_x For some reason, I thought it would be similarly priced as Ivermectin..

Also, you need a prescription?? I wish I knew this when I took Algae to the vet >.<


----------



## scurvey27 (Dec 31, 2013)

Revolution does not require a prescription in Canada, so Canadian pet websites will sell it without a prescription Perocore - I usually apply Revolution with a very small, blunt tip syringe. Just insert the syringe in the tube, draw it out, and squeeze out a couple of drops on each rat. I do them individually, and hold them for a few minutes afterward while it dries. Also, if your rat really weighs two pounds you might consider a diet! That's really heavy, especially for a six-month old, and excess weight can be a major contributor to early death. Unless of course your rats are just super huge haha!


----------

